# PC Stealth Grow System



## htmagic (Feb 18, 2007)

I am a newbie grower but have read a few books, looked at these threads, and have a few ideas that I would like to know if anyone has any experience with.

Has anyone have any experience with a PC stealth grow system? I would like to grow 2-3 plants. They do not have to be big and will be for my use. Would it be any better using a Sea of Green/Screen of Green (SOG/ScOG) growing method? Would it keep my plants smaller than just forcing them to flower when they are a foot high? I was going to try to germinate some seeds I have and see what happens. They are just a mix.

I was going to try a hydroponic system but have a question: do the plants need oxygen at the roots or would carbon dioxide help them grow faster. I was going to use some cheap carbonated soda to supply a little sugar and CO2 to the plants. Would Coke work better than Sprite?     

Thanks for your help and this board...:fly:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

htmagic said:
			
		

> I am a newbie grower but have read a few books, looked at these threads, and have a few ideas that I would like to know if anyone has any experience with.
> 
> Has anyone have any experience with a PC stealth grow system? I would like to grow 2-3 plants. They do not have to be big and will be for my use. Would it be any better using a Sea of Green/Screen of Green (SOG/ScOG) growing method? Would it keep my plants smaller than just forcing them to flower when they are a foot high? I was going to try to germinate some seeds I have and see what happens. They are just a mix.
> 
> ...


Do you mean using a PC cabinet to grow in? If so, it's way too small.

Sugar will not do anything for your plant. They don't use sugar like humans do. Plant nutrients are what you need to give them.

CO2 will increase your plant growth if applied properly and in the right amounts. I don't use it, but there are others here that do. I'll let them tell you the best way to set up a CO2 system for your grow.

If you put your plants into flower at one foot, the plant will be at least two feet tall at harvest. Also, each plant needs a minimum of one square foot of area to grow in. 3 plants, you need a minimum of three square feet of area.

Yes, in hydro, the roots get oxygen. They do so in dirt also. CO2 is better absorbed thru the leaves.


----------



## htmagic (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.  

So a tall tower case wouldn't work? I've seen them almost 2 feet tall. Can you force flowering after the plants are maybe 18 inches or so? Would a screen or something like that limit their height (ScOG)? I have a big tower computer in my office and another one next to it would raise no suspicion. In fact, I could say it is my server and runs all the time. I've been to computer shows and seen them tricked out with lights. The side opening case would be easy to access under my desk and would keep the office warmer in the winter. We could use the free heat above the garage.Besides, they fly helicopters around here with IR and 400W under my desk would look like another computer supply.

Thanks for the tips on the nutrients. I read somewhere that adding a weak sugar solution (Sweet) helped the plants and improved taste. I saw the cheap CO2 generator. I may try that. Do I only use it during vegetative or does it work for flowering too? Thanks again!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

htmagic said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So a tall tower case wouldn't work? I've seen them almost 2 feet tall. Can you force flowering after the plants are maybe 18 inches or so? Would a screen or something like that limit their height (ScOG)? I have a big tower computer in my office and another one next to it would raise no suspicion. In fact, I could say it is my server and runs all the time. I've been to computer shows and seen them tricked out with lights. The side opening case would be easy to access under my desk and would keep the office warmer in the winter. We could use the free heat above the garage.Besides, they fly helicopters around here with IR and 400W under my desk would look like another computer supply.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the nutrients. I read somewhere that adding a weak sugar solution (Sweet) helped the plants and improved taste. I saw the cheap CO2 generator. I may try that. Do I only use it during vegetative or does it work for flowering too? Thanks again!


CO2 will work for both vegging and flowering.

Remember, you'll need a container to grow in, a light over the plant, a space between the light and the plant. No way are you going to fit a grow into a PC cabinet without a crazy amount of work on the plant. You'd harvest about a joint from it after 3 months of work. Not worth it.

The plants have lots of odor. Anyone in the office with you would smell the weed anyway.

It's best to grow marijuana on it's terms, not yours. You can modify the growth some, but having the proper space to grow is one of the first things that is necessary.

Good luck man.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had the same idea as you>to grow in a tower.Maybe you could try a short growing strain like Lowrider or some indica or skunk.You can flower the plants once they reach sexual maturity>the appearance of alternating nodes. I actually had the same excuse as you>to say it's a server!lol Maybe you can try a really _tall_ case and see.The case I was going to use was about 2ft high too, but remember ur going to lose height to pots/medium,etc. I was also going to house the balast etc. all in the case and with the assistance of the PC fans, they should keep everything cool enough.As Stoney said, i dunno if the PC idea would work though but it seems so perfect for growing in terms of controls etc.

This grow guide will help you alot>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837

Sugar stuff>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

There was once a guy who owned a shoe store. He says to me, he says, Hey Stoney, I've got a zillion shoe boxes here in my store and I want to grow some weed man! How about I use a shoe box for my grow! I could wad some old socks in that puppy and make it smell like dirty feet! No one would know I had weed growing in the shoe box!!!

So I told him about the guy I knew once that had a thimble factory...

Practicality really gets in the way sometimes!


----------



## HGB (Feb 18, 2007)

say htmagic,

If you want I can pm you some links to pc tower stealth grows... some finished GJ's as well as active one  

I sub to all the pc grows I can as i think there  


think E-man is about to fire up shoe box size grow as well  

check out his GJ for pics of the 42 watt setup  

grow on


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> E-man is about to fire up shoe box size grow as well


Sure it can be done. What I'm saying is I'm not going to waste the time it would take to grow that amount of weed. I don't think anyone trying to grow a personal stash would want to waste their time either. 

If someone were in a prison in a third world country and had to grow in a PC sized space, then I guess I would do it just to piss off the prison guards. Hahahahahahahaa 

Warden! I need more power! 

HGB, you're killin me.


----------



## htmagic (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd like to know more about PC grows. Yeah, I know it'd be small and the yields probably low but I think I could build one cheaper than the $600 I've seen them go for on the Internet. As for the smell, I could fire up my onoznator and maybe use the O2 on the roots.


----------



## HGB (Feb 18, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Sure it can be done. What I'm saying is I'm not going to waste the time it would take to grow that amount of weed. I don't think anyone trying to grow a personal stash would want to waste their time either.
> 
> 
> HGB, you're killin me.



say bro.

dont forget that some peeps might not have more room than this and any bud they can grow is WAY better than anything that can be bought on the streat  

also some peeps dont need more than a few hits a weak and this will work great for them and keep them with plenty of stash  and free weed  

one thing i have found from being a long time grower is there is no wrong way to grow this fine herb really and I think everyone should grow any way they can to stay off the streets

just my 2 cents bro :48: 

grow on


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 18, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Sure it can be done. What I'm saying is I'm not going to waste the time it would take to grow that amount of weed. I don't think anyone trying to grow a personal stash would want to waste their time either.
> 
> If someone were in a prison in a third world country and had to grow in a PC sized space, then I guess I would do it just to piss off the prison guards. Hahahahahahahaa
> 
> ...


 
LOL Stoney. Yeah, I am doing a micro grow just cause I'm not so good with rules and stuff. Obviously only for some poor folk or space challenged or stubborn folks like me just curious to see if it can be done. It is a little known style of growing and I would love to see someone do a well thought out pc grow on this forum. Tons of info on the net to get you started. Any free smoke is better than buying it...LOL.


----------



## HGB (Feb 18, 2007)

htmagic said:
			
		

> I'd like to know more about PC grows.



check PM's for link


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm going to have to watch this one.

HGB, would you help this grower by documenting a PC grow in this thread?

I would love a chance to learn from your technique.

I find the entire concept very interesting.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 19, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'm going to have to watch this one.
> 
> HGB, would you help this grower by documenting a PC grow in this thread?
> 
> ...


 
I wanna see you do it Stoney heehee.:ccc: I know you can, it's the same as your mothers in the small pots...only smaller...bottom feeding. 

TBG hinted he may be putting some solo cups to use. 

Lets break a few 'rules' just for fun whattaya say?  

Borrowed this pic from HGB's grow journal cause it gives me the giggles. 
Dunno how much weed is there but you can bet I'd smoke it.:aok: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12623&d=1163978299

Pretty much shows 'rootbound' is all in one's head.


----------



## HGB (Feb 19, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I'm going to have to watch this one.
> 
> HGB, would you help this grower by documenting a PC grow in this thread?
> 
> ...



dont have a spare pc case here but look HERE ] 

i do have a couple of cfl's and pc fans tho  and a shoe box  

peace bro 


edit: just found some jiffy 7's lol.... and a boot box that I think I will line with tin foil

ready to grow some herb E-MAN


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 19, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> dont have a spare pc case here but look HERE ]
> 
> i do have a couple of cfl's and pc fans tho  and a shoe box
> 
> ...


No, I meant would you talk htmagic all the way through building his PC grow and growing an entire crop in it?

I really want to watch you do this. It would be a learning experience for me.

htmagic, you've found your guide!

Hey, htmagic, how about if you start a journal called "htmagic's PC Stealth Grow", and the entire group can watch HGB walk you through the grow to harvest?

Outstanding idea!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 19, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> dont have a spare pc case here but look HERE ]


Yikes! That link won't work unless I join that other group. Maybe you could document it here on this one!


----------



## htmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

I copied the first page here. There are 17 pages of him going through his grow. It's pretty interesting. He gets a nice big bud out of it. Beats street prices while learning and getting some free bud... 

He uses soil, but I would like to try hydroponics. I've also seen one where an ultrasonic fogger is used. Where do you get the coated ultrasonic disc so the nutrients don't crystalize on it? Is this a more efficient growing method? Anybody know where I can get a tall tower case with side fans?
######################################################################
Hello everyone and welcome to my grow journal!

This is going to be my second grow using this PC Tower. My first grow was aborted due to the plant dieing. So I set forth on preparing my box for my second grow! Hoping to finish this plant and enjoy some home grown weed!

Specs:

- ATX Mid Tower ( I know.. would be nice if it was a big server tower)
- 65 Watt Fluorescent Flood Light w/ reflector = 500w, 6825 Lumens at 6500k.
- 1 Exhaust 80mm Fan
- 2 Intake 80mm Fans. 1 Blowing thru my light and into the exhaust. 1 Down below.
- Scotts Potting Soil 0-0.1-0
- Going to be picking up Fox Farm Grow Big (6-4-4) and Fox Farm Big Bloom (.01-.3-.7) in a week or so. Money is kinda short now
- Temps ranging from 85-90 Its a desert in there! 30% Humidity
- 18/6 Lighting Times


Heres some photos to start you all off. Nothing fancy, or special... or exciting.. nothing really hahah

8/26
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3861/dscn0844py8.jpg
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/2124/dscn0846mw4.jpg

Stay tuned. I think I'm going to be updating every 2 days. Maybe once a week. I dunno hah.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah baby!  Lets see it happen!


----------



## HGB (Feb 19, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> No, I meant would you talk htmagic all the way through building his PC grow and growing an entire crop in it?



hey stoney,

pretty sure after he read's that link and links in that growers sig he wont need much help  

I have no probly with help'n htmagic  

here's an idea....  E-man has called me out to play :chuck: 
so was think'n how about get'n him in on this and we can do a group grow and see what happens  

would be kinda cool to see 3 micro grows going in one thread....

E-man and  htmagic are you up to it?

I will need a few days to get mine setup in the boot box as I'm in the middle of harvest here


opencountry... I'm gonna go for under 10 bucks on this grow


lets get it on guys and grow some herbage


----------



## htmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Or You can buy this,if you have $$$
> 
> http://www.sunlightsheds.com/pc_planter.htm



Cool.
I've seen that before. But I would rather get this case here. It is definitely a Cadillac system. But $700 clams for a system and I could almost buy 2 bags of grow around here. But a PC micro grow is looking more intriguing. I have my eyes on a tower server case that is taller than either system. The one you had in the link is only about 20 inches tall. I saw one 24 inches tall. 4 inches doesn't seem like a lot but it makes a difference in the yield. I read that leeting the plant grow a little taller will also yield bigger buds. Makes sense as there are more leaves to pump energy into the flower...:cool2::banana:

I'd like to try a hydroponics system but never grew using hydroponics. Will have to read some more on it... 

I'd like to do a micro grow and I started germinating some bagseed. We'll give it a grow and see what happens. Rather than sit and talk about it, I think I'll get started. I was thinking about using a 105W CFL for light. I saw one on eBay that had a diamond plate reflector. That way I can hang it on chains and raise it as they grow. The PC stealth systems I saw had fixed lamps at the top. Since these are CFLs and they can almost touch the plant, I want to raise my babies as close to the lamp as possible for maximum light from the lamp. This should increase the growth on my babies.   :baby:    :yay:

Can one use a peat pot for hydroponics? I tried Home Depot and they didn't have rockwool. So I picked up a cute little starter set. It's like a mini greenhouse. It has six little pots. I'll let you know how it works out. My micro-grow begins...  
:farm:


----------



## htmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I will check Goodwill around here...


----------



## HGB (Feb 20, 2007)

hey htmagic,

The little peat pellets can work for a hydro setup but it tends to get ugly real fast....

A mini DWC would be the way i would go....  something simple like a folgers plastic coffee can. all that is needed is a hole in the top and a neoprene plug to fit tight on the stem.  small 2 hose fish air pump and a couple of air stones  

you will at least need a ppm meter which can go from 25 to several hundred clams    I use oakton meters and find them to last a long time (many years) and cost around 80...

If you want to start a group mini grow let me know  


grow on


----------



## htmagic (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. It looks like I might. I just picked up a case here.  Now I will need a light and a small hydroponic system to fit into the PC case. Anybody know where I can get a small hydroponic system to fit into the case? I'm looking for something that measures about 8-10 inches wide and probably less than 18 inches long. Does anyone know where the fancy PC grow systems get their containers?    

I was thinking about using a compact fluorescent light and I saw one on eBay here. I figure I won't have the heat buildup like the other lamps. I still will use fans and I need a good odor eliminator. Any ideas would be appreciated and considered.   :batman:

And thanks for the great advice!


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Cool.  Like HGB said you can use coffee cans.  Building a Hydro system is just as easy as buying one.  Or you can use some sort of rubbermade container as well.


----------



## htmagic (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks. The setup looks interesting. I would like a small shallow container (like a plastic shoebox and net pots. Then add an airpump and stone and we're good to go. I have an ultrasonic transducer and was thinking about trying that. I won the case and put a bid on the CFL light that ends today so I should get those items soon. I checked the seeds (bagseed) that I germinated 2 days ago. I used a paper towel method on top of my wireless hub. I see a few swollen seeds. Looks like one or two seeds are starting to pop. I figure I have a few days before I have to plant them...


----------



## htmagic (Feb 22, 2007)

I checked the seeds today and I see some that are cracked and/or swollen. One or two has a small tail. Is there a foolproof method to germinate seeds? I'm using a wet napkin in a baggie. The room is cool (57F) but the wireless hub is warm. Should I used bottled water rather than tap water that sat out overnight?


----------



## the_riz (Feb 22, 2007)

one of those plants in that computer case grow box shop thing looked sick as hell!!


----------



## htmagic (Feb 22, 2007)

What was the link on the sick plant? I saw one PC grow system had a 50 watt HPS bulb and the other had a CFL lamp.


----------



## htmagic (Feb 22, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> The sickly picture I grabbed of a polish police website. They were showing off there find. They probally dont know how to take care of them.LOL


OK. I have seen that one. They were probally dry as a bone...  :cry:


----------



## the_riz (Feb 23, 2007)

^yah... sick as a dog..

besides, how could anyone, and i mean ANYONE get caught growing inside a computer case !?


----------



## htmagic (Feb 23, 2007)

That picture is from 4Ever Sun. They show their complete system. I think the HPS lamp makes the box too hot, thus the burned plants. I like the CFL lamp as it is cooler and actually more watts. The CFL lamps I've seen are around 5000K and not the 6500K like the grow lights. But in a small case like this, does it make a difference?


----------



## ChuckNorris (Feb 9, 2010)

HGB said:
			
		

> say htmagic,
> 
> If you want I can pm you some links to pc tower stealth grows... some finished GJ's as well as active one
> 
> ...


whats going on? do you still have any links to pc stealth grows trying to do it myself, Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2010)

he isn't around anymore chuck...but here's a link just ask me questions in a PM will steer ya quick to a succussful mini grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=517048&postcount=7


----------

